# Hay help



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Does anyone have any hay recommedations at all?

My guys are really really fussy. They like the long but thin hay, but prefer it slightly green. They wont touch farm hay, although i repeatedly try it as the quality changes. I normally get the vitaverde hay by Vitakraft from The Hay Experts, but the quality has gone down the pan lately, and its more like straw than hay. They were eating Bunny Nature hay, but i feel its too soft, and chopped at the moment, and at £4.65 for a small bag, really expensive. Plus they are going off of it.

They wont touched Pettex, Pillowad, Burns welsh hay, or the Burges stuff. They dont like timothy hay at all.

Its getting really frustrating, as they just wont eat if they dont like it. Or they'll eat it for one day, then wont touch it again.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

how much pellets are you feeding them? often if you feed a bun too many pellets they will turn their nose up at their hay and stick to just pellets


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Have you tried Hay for Pets?

Not tried it myself but I have heard loads of good things about them


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> how much pellets are you feeding them? often if you feed a bun too many pellets they will turn their nose up at their hay and stick to just pellets


They get a handful between them at night. Apart from that they have access to hay only at all other times.

They get fresh food daily as well, but not enough to affect their hay consumption. If i get a hay they like, they'll eat loads of it, if they dont like it, its like they are prepared to starve.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> They get a handful between them at night. Apart from that they have access to hay only at all other times.
> 
> They get fresh food daily as well, but not enough to affect their hay consumption. If i get a hay they like, they'll eat loads of it, if they dont like it, its like they are prepared to starve.


:lol: spoilt little bunnies have you wrapped around their fingers

have you tried wilkos hay? iv heard lots of bunnies like that


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Have you tried Hay for Pets?
> 
> Not tried it myself but I have heard loads of good things about them


Never heard of it.

*goes off to google*


Lil Miss said:


> :lol: spoilt little bunnies have you wrapped around their fingers
> 
> have you tried wilkos hay? iv heard lots of bunnies like that


We dont have a Wilkos. Only place that sells hay are two tiny petshops, and a garden centre, and they all sell the same Pettex one.

I have to buy my hay online.

And yes! Very spoilt. Everyone says they will eat if hungry, but im really not convinced. I had a Dutch doe in the past who would go into GI statis rather than eat hay. She had to have access to a rabbit mix/pellet at all times.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i also have one that wont eat hay even the exspensive ones she wiil use it for bedding but dosent eat it it hasnt caused her any problems shes 4 years old now


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

wacky said:


> i also have one that wont eat hay even the exspensive ones she wiil use it for bedding but dosent eat it it hasnt caused her any problems shes 4 years old now


So she eats nothing all day?

Im sure mine pick enough to survive and keep the gut going, but i want them to enjoy what i offer them. Not merely eek out an existence.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> So she eats nothing all day?
> 
> Im sure mine pick enough to survive and keep the gut going, but i want them to enjoy what i offer them. Not merely eek out an existence.


no i9m not saying that she eats other things grass veggies dandilions clover i grow herbs for them i didnt say she didnt eat at all why do people on here always twist things and make you look bad


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

wacky said:


> no i9m not saying that she eats other things grass veggies dandilions clover i grow herbs for them i didnt say she didnt eat at all why do people on here always twist things and make you look bad


I think you're over reacting slightly.

It was a simple question, which you answered. No need to go OTT about it.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I use hayforpets and find it very good. I get the timothy but they also do two types of meadow hay and you can get a sample of all 3 for £3.

The large bags are pretty good value considering it's delivered


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I think you're over reacting slightly.
> 
> It was a simple question, which you answered. No need to go OTT about it.


sorry im just fed up of people judgeing me all the time im a good person and think the world of my rabbits


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Have you tried the hay experts? You can buy a bundle of sample hays so you can see which one your buns prefer 

https://www.thehayexperts.co.uk/Hay...+Herbs.36/Taster+Selection+Sample+Pack.6.html


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> Have you tried the hay experts? You can buy a bundle of sample hays so you can see which one your buns prefer
> 
> https://www.thehayexperts.co.uk/Hay...+Herbs.36/Taster+Selection+Sample+Pack.6.html


Thats where i currently get all their hay from. But sadly, the quality has dropped recently (not their fault of course) of the hays i usually get (Vitakraft).
Ive had the selection pack before, they loved ripping apart the bags and helping themselves.

Fab company though, and the only place that sells the Bunny Nature hay, that whilst expensive i still buy as my guys do like it when i feed it just once a week. Its if i feed something everyday that they go off of it.

I swear, my dogs are easier to look after than my rabbits. My buns even mug me more than my dogs. Cant walk down the garden path without them climbing my legs, or Norbert licking my toes.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Thats where i currently get all their hay from. But sadly, the quality has dropped recently (not their fault of course) of the hays i usually get (Vitakraft).
> Ive had the selection pack before, they loved ripping apart the bags and helping themselves.
> 
> Fab company though, and the only place that sells the Bunny Nature hay, that whilst expensive i still buy as my guys do like it when i feed it just once a week. Its if i feed something everyday that they go off of it.
> ...


Yes this year is rubbish for hay... maybe ask around and see if any farms are selling meadow hay and go have a look at it, a bale would do you for a while? As long as its sweet and not dusty... mine adore it x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Ive just spent over £20 on the hay experts, a trial pack, some oxbow westerns timothy, and some oat hay. 

To be honest I'm not too impressed but it only arrived today and I havent had chance to properly watch them tuck in. 

The best stuff ive found recently has been from a garden centre, a chain garden centre and a petshop selling devon timothy hay. Ive smelt each bag before buying, if it smells sweet there bound to love it. 

Ive found I cant get any consistency with hays anymore and a lot of its just not fresh.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i once bought some alfalfa hay from hay experts it cost £20 when it came i was very disapointed it was mostly dust i emailed them to tell them and i never got a reply it put me off a bit bying on line i now get meadow hay from a farmer at a auction but last time that was a bit rubbish going to look at it again this weekend


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ive always found the hay experts brilliant but mine only get treats from there, I get good meadow hay in bales, however its very hard to find at the mo.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm the same as Crofty. I get meadow hay from a local farm by the bale, a bargain at £4 a bale, same as you'd pay for one small bag from a petshop. I get them excel timothy hay as well with the extra's mixed in like marigold as a nice treat for them. They have a bowlful of the nice timothy a day and unlimited meadow hay.


----------

